# Ogio Grom 2009 Review



## Parmo (Apr 29, 2009)

<u> *Ogio Grom 2009:* </u>  






After a round with the new Grom it became obvious that the weigh distribution was an improvement on the previous model, the distribution offers a more centre of gravity balance than the previous Grom and so feels better on the shoulders.  

 <u> *Features:* </u>  

9" Woode (tm) top version 4 (tm) 0 with integrated top grab handle / ArcLite (tm) stand system / Full length club dividers / Custom OGIO ergonomic 3-point handle / ZBP (tm) / TORQ (tm) Strap / Ball Silo (tm) / Lift Grip (tm) integrated trunk handle / Triple Triangle shoulder strap system / Glove/putter cover velcro attachment loop / EVA molded hip pad with airflow system / Weatherproof fleece lined valuables pocket / Easy access divot tool and pen sleeves / Walking accessible water bottle holster / Elastic oversized towel loop / Elastic umbrella containment system / External tee holders / Easy access scorecard and pencil sleeve pockets 


 <u> *The new features include: -* </u>  

 ArcLite (tm) stand system 
 Glove/putter cover velcro attachment loop 
 EVA molded hip pad with airflow system 
 Easy access divot tool and pen sleeves
 Elastic umbrella containment system 
 Easy access scorecard and pencil sleeve pockets 

*ArcLite (tm) stand system:* 

A 100% improvement on the previous model, I have so far had no issues with the legs hanging whilst walking and no issues with the stand legs being to high after been tightened to counter the hanging legs.

*Glove/putter cover velcro attachment loop:* 

I had one of these on the Mizuno Aerolite 3 positioned next to the ball pocket on the inside whilst walking, it was a great feature as whilst walking post shot I could slip on and off my glove before I reached my ball, Ogio decided to put this feature on the main side of the stand bag making using it whilst walking impossible & as my putter cover is magnetic useless to me.

*EVA molded hip pad with airflow system:* 

Once again this is an improvement on the previous model and one of the reason I have the 2009 Grom.  The new EVA lets you breath and doesnâ€™t rub one bit, after issues with early fraying in the previous model Ogio have done a great job with this.

*Easy access divot tool and pen sleeves:* 

As above this is a great tool for every golfer, the problem is it isnâ€™t at hands reach whilst walking like the previous model where the score card pocket had a pen holder on the outside (inside whilst walking) which I preferred, though I am sure I will use.

*Elastic umbrella containment system:* 

This took me 3 minutes to put my umbrella in!!  I understand the idea but to me it seems Ogio have not one bit thought this through for the golfer on the course.  The strap that holds the club to the bag is short, it takes ages to push the umbrella into the internal sleeve and then find the bottom hole to fit it into.  The previous model was a lot easier for the golfer on the fairways than this one.

*Easy access scorecard and pencil sleeve pockets:* 

This is the same as the previous model and the only difference is that Ogio have introduced an magnet to close the pocket, which I found great, this has done its job but when the pen holder is at the other side of the bag its tough to see how Ogio have thought this through again.

I do like this bag and rate it up there with the top end market, the space in the bag has been reduced, this for me is good as it saves on weight (5.8lbs 2.6 kg) 2009 model compared to the (6.3 lbs/2.8 Kg) 2008 model and you still have enough room for your winter kit and hipflask.  

The only feature I miss is the valuables pocket  mobile phone holder, this used to save me sooo much time fumbling around in the valuables pocket  on the 2008 model.

*Conclusion:* 

Ogio have yet again released a bag that not only has space, gadgets, a great stand system but looks great.  I would recommend this bag to any serious carrier, this bag is defiantly one of the best on the market and will no doubt take a 4th title as a market leader in brand and field.  Its just a shame Ogio didnt think some of the new features through enough.


----------



## nmartyn (Apr 29, 2009)

i've got the new Ogio Ozone - i replaced last years Grom with it as i wanted something a little lighter.

i agree Ogio make a great bag and i'll certainly be sticking with them.


----------



## Parmo (Apr 29, 2009)

Martyn, the new grom is lighter than last years but the Ozone looks great, I love the blue and gray one.  I even looked at the Sliver for a 9 holer bag, but due to having just the one strap I went for the Titleist with a double.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2009)

I am certainly a converted Ogio user. Currently use an Atlas cart bag and as well as having plenty of features and looking great, it has not shown much, if any, wear during over a year of use.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2009)

As an alternative can I throw this into the mix. Very good bag in my opinion and ticks all the boxes of the Ogio but has extras like the valuables pocket etc.

http://www.golfonline.co.uk/taylormade-diablo-stand-bag-p-4912.html


----------



## nmartyn (Apr 30, 2009)

good looking bad, not seen one in the flesh but normally think TM bags feel cheap.

it doesn't have: 
external ball silo or the Woode club divider (which is great)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

It has a large front section for driver and putter and individual pits down one side for 3 and 5 wood and hybrid and then larger sections. I space my clubs in these as 4,5, and 6 in one, 7, 8 and 9 in the middle and PW, 52 and 58 in the larger one at the back. 

I actually think the feel of this model is pretty good. I'm not saying its the best ont he market but for the price thought it would make an interesting contrast especially as TM aren't exactly renowned for their bags.


----------



## Parmo (May 1, 2009)

My friend just got the TaylorMade TMX and it looks and feels great, I just like the extra gadgets on the Ogio's for myself.  That said I just bought the Titleist X90 pencil bag with double straps for quick 9 holes, practice and summer use when wet weather kit is not needed, it seems great not taken it out on the track yet but will review once it has been.


----------



## M1tch (May 3, 2009)

i dont know if to get this or get the new TM bag


----------

